# A couple more intereior shots.



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Did these over the winter.
Both jobs turned out pretty decent in my opinion. One of which was a new Construction, and the scheduling was a nightmare, but in the end it turned out great and there were a bunch of extras.

This one was a NC for a new Contractor.


















































This one was a residential repaint.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)




----------

